# AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

						Roman "der8auer" Hartung hat auf der Computex 2018 eine neue Umsetzung des Phasenwechselprinzips bei der PC-Hardware-Kühlung vorgestellt. Statt das ganze Mainboard in Kühlflüssigkeit unterzutauchen, entspricht der Aufbau eher einer klassischen Kompakt-Wasserkühlung - bloß dass keine Pumpe zur Bewegung der Kühlflüssigkeit benötigt wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*


----------



## Joselman (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Das geht aber wohl nur solange die Flüssigkeit vom Radiator nach unten laufen kann. Wenn ich mir das jetzt für eine GPU vorstelle, die z.B. den Radiator im Boden verbaut hat, dann wird das wohl nicht funktionieren. 

Dennoch mal wieder etwas innovatives! Weiter so!


----------



## Frontline25 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Joselman schrieb:


> Das geht aber wohl nur solange die Flüssigkeit vom Radiator nach unten laufen kann. Wenn ich mir das jetzt für eine GPU vorstelle, die z.B. den Radiator im Boden verbaut hat, dann wird das wohl nicht funktionieren.
> Dennoch mal wieder etwas innovatives! Weiter so!


Ach, einfach ein Gehäuse haben, was das Mainboard etwas anwinkelt, dann klappt das auch mit der GPU


----------



## Ryle (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Heißt das aber nicht auch, dass die CPU dann nur mit Temperaturen jenseits vom Siedepunkts des Kühlmediums betrieben werden kann?


----------



## Sdarr82 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Ich glaube das es nach dem Kühlschrank Prinzip läuft und die Temperatur niedriger sein kann als der Siedepunkt der Flüssigkeit. Aber glauben heißt ja bekanntlich nicht wissen.

Wenn man bei so einem Prinzip genügend Flüssigkeit hätte, wären dann die Lüfter nicht überflüssig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Ryle schrieb:


> Heißt das aber nicht auch, dass die CPU dann nur mit Temperaturen jenseits vom Siedepunkts des Kühlmediums betrieben werden kann?



Nachdem die thermische Massenträgheit des Materials+Füllung überwunden wurde (also wenn etwas länger Last angelegen hat): Ja.
Allerdings kann die Siedetemperatur des genutzten Mediums ja durchaus sehr tief liegen (beispieslweise bei 40°C) und der Siedevorgang nimmt derart viel Wärme auf dass die CPU-Temperatur dann sobald das zeug siedet auch nicht mehr nennenswert steigen kann bevor die Wärmeleitung zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden Grenzen setzt.

Da kannste dir überlegen was sinnvoller ist: Eine CPU die idle 30 und Last 85°C hat (Luftkühler), oder Idle 25 und Last 65°C (Wasserkühler) oder Idle 45 und Last 55°C (diese Variante). 



Sdarr82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es nach dem Kühlschrank Prinzip  läuft und die Temperatur niedriger sein kann als der Siedepunkt der  Flüssigkeit.


Nein. Wir haben keinen Kompressor und keine Druckunterschiede die sowas erlauben könnten.



Sdarr82 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei so einem Prinzip genügend Flüssigkeit hätte, wären dann die Lüfter nicht überflüssig?


Ja. Wie bei einer Wasserkühlung auch.
Wenn du genug Radiatorfläche hast funktionierts ohne Lüfter. Und wenn du so viel Flüssigkeit hast dass dein PC wieder aus ist bevor das ganze Medium zu warm wird brauchste gar keinen Radiator. Anders gesagt wenn du deine WaKü an ein großs Aquarium anschließt kannste dir den Radi sparen - bis die 500 Liter im Aquarium 5 Grad wärmer geworden sind haste den PC lange genug angehabt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Anders gesagt wenn du deine WaKü an ein großs Aquarium anschließt kannste dir den Radi sparen - bis die 500 Liter im Aquarium 5 Grad wärmer geworden sind haste den PC lange genug angehabt.


Das kommt ganz auf die Verlustleistung des PCs an.  Nen langer Gamingabend könnte bei mir durchaus schwierig werden. ...naja der Lachs ist dann auf jeden Fall perfekt durch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Bei nem 300W-PC (also ein ordentlicher Spielerechner) brauchste für 500 Liter Wasser um 5 Kelvin zu erwärmen ungefähr 10 bis 12 Stunden. Das sollte reichen.
Problematisch wirds dann, wenn du das jeden Tag machst, denn die 5 Grad kühlt das Aquarium bis zur nächsten Session garantiert nicht ab - nach ein paar Tagen werden die Fische also tatsächlich eher Rückenschwimmen.


----------



## Bebo24 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Auf jeden Fall ein innovatives und interessantes Konzept. Wenn es das ganze auch wartungsarm und bezahlbar als fertiges Produkt auf den Markt schafft durchaus eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Bebo24 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein innovatives und interessantes Konzept. Wenn es das ganze auch wartungsarm und bezahlbar als fertiges Produkt auf den Markt schafft durchaus eine Überlegung wert!


Dann gründe erstmal ein Gewerbe. Kein Verkauf an privat wegen der Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann gründe erstmal ein Gewerbe. Kein Verkauf an privat wegen der Kühlflüssigkeit.



Der Kühler verwendet kein 3M Novec. Wird für alle erhältlich sein.


----------



## BoMbY (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann gründe erstmal ein Gewerbe. Kein Verkauf an privat wegen der Kühlflüssigkeit.



Und wie kommst Du darauf? 3M Novec 7100 zum Beispiel ist nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen vollkommen harmlos. Nicht brennbar, nicht krebserregend, nicht ozonschädigend, reizt die Augen praktisch nicht,  die Haut nur leicht, und auch das Einatmen von geringen Mengen scheint keine Vergiftungserscheinungen zu zeigen.


----------



## Ryle (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da kannste dir überlegen was sinnvoller ist: Eine CPU die idle 30 und Last 85°C hat (Luftkühler), oder Idle 25 und Last 65°C (Wasserkühler) oder Idle 45 und Last 55°C (diese Variante).


Wieso sollten die Kerntemperaturen unter Last geringer ausfallen als bei einer konventionellen Wasserkühlung? An den grundsätzlichen Gegebenheiten ändert sich prinzipiell ja nichts und zaubern kann das Zeug sicher auch nicht. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte wir schon längst irgendwo derartige Anwendungszwecke gesehen. Mir ist jetzt auch keine stabile Flüssigkeit bekannt die eine signifikant bessere Wärmekapazität als Wasser besitzt. Und soweit ich das mal verfolgt hatte sinkt bei den 3M Novec Mischungen die Wärmekapazität zunehmend je tiefer der Siedepunkt der Mischung liegt.


----------



## der8auer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du darauf? 3M Novec 7100 zum Beispiel ist nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen vollkommen harmlos. Nicht brennbar, nicht krebserregend, nicht ozonschädigend, reizt die Augen praktisch nicht,  die Haut nur leicht, und auch das Einatmen von geringen Mengen scheint keine Vergiftungserscheinungen zu zeigen.



Novec ist ein PFC und fällt damit unter die REACH Verordnung und darf nicht an Privatpersonen verkauft werden.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Kühler verwendet kein 3M Novec. Wird für alle erhältlich sein.


Wäre wohl der einzige Kühler, der mich dazu animieren könnte, den NH-D15 in Rente zu schicken. Nicht, weil es nötig ist, aber weil ich die Idee und Umsetzung so extrem gut finde.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Was ist an dem Prinzip jetzt neu?, das ist eigentlich nur einen große "Flexible" Heatpipe mit einer Glasabdeckung

Fast vergessen; und RGB


----------



## BoMbY (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



der8auer schrieb:


> Novec ist ein PFC und fällt damit unter die REACH Verordnung und darf nicht an Privatpersonen verkauft werden.



3M sagt in seinen Broschüren es ist für den Handel in den USA, Europa, Kanada, Australien, Japan, Korea und den Philippinen freigegeben?


----------



## h_tobi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ..................................
> Da kannste dir überlegen was sinnvoller ist: Eine CPU die idle 30 und Last 85°C hat (Luftkühler), oder Idle 25 und Last *65°C* (Wasserkühler) oder Idle 45 und Last 55°C (diese Variante).
> ...............................



Eine CPU und GPU die bei *~45° C* liegen. (Wasserkühler) 

Zumindest ist bei mir momentan mit meinem i7 6-Kerner+HT und der GTX1080 bei max. 45° +-3°  Schluß.  

OK, bei mir hängt ein MORA 3 mit 4x180er Airpenetrator @~950rpm im System.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Ryle schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die Kerntemperaturen unter Last geringer ausfallen als bei einer konventionellen Wasserkühlung?


Weil Wärmeabfuhr durch sieden an entsprechend rauhen Oberflächen schneller/besser funktioniert als durch "vorbeilaufen".
Ist in etwa so wie eine Wasserkühlung die einen sehr hohen Durchfluss durch sehr kleine Kühlfinnen realisieren könnte. Nur dass man hier keinen Durchfluss/Pumpe/sonstwas braucht.



Ryle schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt  auch keine stabile Flüssigkeit bekannt die eine signifikant bessere  Wärmekapazität als Wasser besitzt.


Mir auch nicht - Die Wärmekapazität ist aber sowohl bei einer WaKü als auch bei dem Modell hier nahezu egal. Das Medium muss Wärme schnell aufnehmen, transportieren und abgeben können, es soll sie ja nicht speichern. Eine kleinere Wärmekapazität ist sogar _besser _in diesem Falle, denn dann ist die Siedetemperatur um Bereich des Wärmeübergangs schneller erreicht und die lokale Konvektion (und damit die Wärmeabfuhr) mutmaßlich etwas höher.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Da fällt endlich das weg, was mich an Wasserkühlungen bisher stört: die Pumpe. Mein Threadripper darf sich hoffentlich freuen...


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Die Dauerhafte Temperatur die laut Intel sein kann darf, liegt wohl je nach Produkt bei 85-105°C, bei Amd wohl in ähnlicher Art.


*Was mich eher mal interessiert, wieso ist man so besessen davon diese auf 45°C zu kühlen.....???*



Eine Wakü war früher mal Primär da um das System weiter Ocen zu können als mit Lukü, und nicht um sich wichtig zu fühlen und diese in die Sig zu setzen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Hm... erst wollen alle unbedingt itx Systeme haben und jetzt so ein großer Kühler, der soweit ich das sehe keine kleinen Gehäuse zulässt... ich bin skeptisch was die Marktdurchdringung angeht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Was mich eher mal interessiert, wieso ist man so besessen davon diese auf 45°C zu kühlen.....???



Weil man mit einem System, das die CPU auf 45°C halten kann viel mehr Dampf machen kann beim OC bis man bei den 100°C ankommt. 

Nein im Ernst, für die meisten dürfte das ein rein psychologisches Ding sein. Technisch ists wirklich nahezu wurscht ob ne CPU jetzt 40, 60 oder 80 Grad heiß ist aber die kleineren Zahlen lassen manche Nerds einfach besser schlafen.


----------



## Evandure (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Ich frage mich, wie laut das Geräusch durch die siedende Flüssigkeit ist. Ein kochender Wassertopf ist ja nicht gerade leise.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Evandure schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie laut das Geräusch durch die siedende Flüssigkeit ist. Ein kochender Wassertopf ist ja nicht gerade leise.



Wenn die Blubberbläschen feinstverteilt werden schon. Ein Kochtopf ist beim sieden nur deswegen "laut" weil die Blasen so groß sind beim platzen. 
Es gibt ja Videos von der Kühlung unter Vollast. Laut ist da nix.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, für die meisten dürfte das ein rein psychologisches Ding sein. Technisch ists wirklich nahezu wurscht ob ne CPU jetzt 40, 60 oder 80 Grad heiß ist aber die kleineren Zahlen lassen manche Nerds einfach besser schlafen.



Ja das denk ich mir doch auch, wobei wenn man dann wiederum ließt manche Leute glaube tatsächlich die Cpu freut sich das sie kühler ist.


Mein Athlon läuft mal Passiv mal Semipassiv, 
je nachdem wie dieser im Moment über s Bios getaktet ist,
wenn es zu Warm wird meldet sich der Rechner mit einer Abschaltung


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Ja das denk ich mir doch auch, wobei wenn man dann wiederum ließt manche Leute glaube tatsächlich die Cpu freut sich das sie kühler ist.



Tut sie auch. Der Verschleiß ist durchaus geringer wenn sie kühler ist - nur ist der Effekt für uns so klein dass er praktisch vernachlässigbar ist. Ob ne CPU jetzt 15 oder 20 Jahre läuft dürfte ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Mein Athlon ist jetzt 9 Jahre jung, lief meistens wohl immer so bei 55~90°C, kaputt ist dieser wohl noch nicht.


Es ist für mich einfach irgendwie ein Hirngespinnst,
wenn man dann wieder liest 85°C Hitzetot 



Zeigt für mich eher das der User dann noch recht Jung oder Ahnungslos ist, denn 85°C Hitzetod, Thermi anyone? 480 115°C


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Kühler verwendet kein 3M Novec. Wird für alle erhältlich sein.


 ok dachte da wär Novec drin.  ...weil wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind doch die ganzen Novec's alle nur für Gewerbe oder?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Hmm, funktionieren konventionelle Heatpipes nicht genauso? Nur eben ohne beleuchtete Plastikschläuche und stattdessen wartungsfrei un Kupfer oder Aluminium eingeschweißt?

Irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Ganzen so nicht ganz - außer halt, dass es gute PR ist.


Master-Onion schrieb:


> Zeigt für mich eher das der User dann noch recht Jung oder Ahnungslos ist, denn 85°C Hitzetod, Thermi anyone? 480 115°C


Ich stimme dir zwar weitgehend zu, aber dein Argument ist etwas löchrig. Es läge meiner Meinung nach durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass alte Chips wie Thermi oder dein Athlon deutlich mehr Hitze vertragen als moderne Chips. Denn in den Jahren hat sich doch einiges verändert, nicht nur sind die Fertigungsstrulturen deutlich kleiner geworden, es wurde auch viel mehr in die CPU selbst integriert - z.B. die Spannungswandler.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Hmm, funktionieren konventionelle Heatpipes nicht genauso?



Prinzipiell schon, mit einem Unterschied: In Heatpipes wird der Kapillareffekt genutzt was diese Technik hier nicht tut (im Inneren von Heatpipes sind sehr kleine Kanäle/geschäumtes Material). Deswegen funktionieren Heatpipes auch in jeder beliebigen Lage bzw. auf dem Kopf. Das kann der Phasenwechselkühler nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-PhasenwechselkÃ¼hler: der8auer zeigt auÃŸergewÃ¶hnlichen CPU-KÃ¼hler*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Prinzip jetzt neu?, das ist eigentlich nur einen große "Flexible" Heatpipe mit einer Glasabdeckung
> 
> Fast vergessen; und RGB



Das Prinzip ist nicht neu, nur hat es bisher niemand bis zur Marktreife geschafft:

SilverStone Reveals Pumpless Liquid Cooling System

AiO-"Wasserkuhlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Waku wie eine Heatpipe auf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqFLykiWbu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zwar weitgehend zu, aber dein Argument ist etwas löchrig. Es läge meiner Meinung nach durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass alte Chips wie Thermi oder dein Athlon deutlich mehr Hitze vertragen als moderne Chips. Denn in den Jahren hat sich doch einiges verändert, nicht nur sind die Fertigungsstrulturen deutlich kleiner geworden, es wurde auch viel mehr in die CPU selbst integriert - z.B. die Spannungswandler.



Was ist dann mit den Notebook I7 die haben durchweg eine 90-105°C  dauerhafte "Zulassung" seitens Intel.

Am Ende ist das derwegen vollkommen wurscht ob jetzt eine CPU nach 20 oder 15 Jahren Defekte ausbildet


Wenn ich mich nicht komplett Irre:
Seit Skylake doch nicht mehr der Fall,  letzte war Broadwell weils damit Probleme gab


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



> ist die Pumpe häufig die lauteste Lärmquelle, da sie sich schlecht entkoppeln lässt.


 Ach komm jetzt, Shoggy Snadwich ist doch ein Verkaufsschlager oder nicht?  

BTT: Interessantes Teil aber wirklich wollen würde ich es nur wenn auch die Grafikkarte miteinbezogen werden kann und zwar zusammen mit dem Prozessor in einem Kreislauf, habe aber das Gefühl sowas ist nicht möglich. Ausser man leitet den Wasserdamp von der CPU auf die GPU und von dort weiter nach aussen zum Radiator was aber keinen Sinn macht bei dieser Kühlung. Zwei getrennte Kühler sind notwendig, eins für die CPU und ein anderes für die GPU.


----------



## cht47 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Die bunten Farben erinnern mich an ein kotzendes Einhorn.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, mit einem Unterschied: In Heatpipes wird der Kapillareffekt genutzt was diese Technik hier nicht tut (im Inneren von Heatpipes sind sehr kleine Kanäle/geschäumtes Material). Deswegen funktionieren Heatpipes auch in jeder beliebigen Lage bzw. auf dem Kopf. Das kann der Phasenwechselkühler nicht.



Mein letzter Stand war das in Heat Pipes eine Flüssigkeit drin ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber kann sein das es nur einige Hersteller machen. Ich glaube beQuiet gehört mit dazu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Was soll der "Humbug"? Wenn die Flüssigkeit bei 61°C verdampft, ist das viel zu hoch. Meine Luftkühler bleiben unter 30°C, solange die Umgebungsluft nicht wärmer als 25°C ist. Das mag für geköpfte CPUs ohne Heatspreader funktionieren, aber warum wird keine Flüssigkeit mit sinnvoller Siedetemperatur genutzt? 61°C wäre übrigens der Siedepunkt von Chloroform, das wurde hoffentlich nicht genutzt. 

Ich würde auf Pentan gehen, mit 36°C Siedepunkt, dass ganze im geschlossenen System ohne Luft sondern unter Stickstoff. Bei 50°C wäre der Dampfdruck dann 1,5bar, das sollten Radiatoren aushalten, in Fahrzeugen herrschen höhere Drücke. 

Da sind geschlossene Heatpipes klar im Vorteil, weil sich bei ihnen dank des temperaturabhängigen Innendrucks die Siedetemperatur merklich angepasster gestalten lässt. Denn jede Heatpipe ist nichts anderes, als ein Phasenwechselkühler. Aber es sieht gut aus und man kann das für den Gamer ja so wichtige bling bling unterbringen. Viel spannender wäre es, wenn uns Der 8auer wieder Halterungen verkaufen würde, mit denen wir die CPU ohne Heatspreader kühlen könnten. Das würde helfen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



cht47 schrieb:


> Die bunten Farben erinnern mich an ein kotzendes Einhorn.



 Toller Spruch  Aber wie kommst du auf Einhorn?


----------



## KaneTM (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



			
				cht47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die bunten Farben erinnern mich an ein kotzendes Einhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal ein Pferd oder eine Kuh lila kotzen sehen?!? Das kann halt nur ein Einhorn 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll der "Humbug"? Wenn die  Flüssigkeit bei 61°C verdampft, ist das viel zu hoch. [...] Ich würde auf Pentan gehen, mit 36°C Siedepunkt, dass ganze im  geschlossenen System ohne Luft sondern unter Stickstoff. Bei 50°C wäre  der Dampfdruck dann 1,5bar, das sollten Radiatoren aushalten, in  Fahrzeugen herrschen höhere Drücke.



Der Siedepunkt ist für eine kommerziellen Kühler im Aio-Design genau richtig. Zieh mal etwas nach Süden - was macht denn die tolle kühlflüssigkeit, wenn sie in einer Umgebung mit 45° arbeitden soll, aber bereits bei 36° fröhlich am sieden ist? Normalsterbliche werden statt Stickstoff voraussichtlich noch eine ganze weile nur Umgebungsluft im System haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



KaneTM schrieb:


> .... Zieh mal etwas nach Süden - was macht denn die tolle kühlflüssigkeit, wenn sie in einer Umgebung mit 45° arbeitden soll, ....


Dann steigt der Druck im System. Schau Dir einfach den Dampfdruck an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen von der grandiosen Optik sehe ich noch keinen technischen Vorteil.



Evandure schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie laut das Geräusch durch die siedende Flüssigkeit ist. Ein kochender Wassertopf ist ja nicht gerade leise.


Und ein weiterer Punkt könnte Kavitation werden, zumindest langfristig und 
abhängig vom Systemdruck.


----------



## dgeigerd (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann steigt der Druck im System. Schau Dir einfach den Dampfdruck an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausserdem kann die Flüssigkeit im Kühler nicht mehr kondensieren, das heisst dass dann zum Kühlen keine Flüssigkeit mehr da ist. Resultat: Überhitzung.


----------



## empy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, für die meisten dürfte das ein rein psychologisches Ding sein. Technisch ists wirklich nahezu wurscht ob ne CPU jetzt 40, 60 oder 80 Grad heiß ist aber die kleineren Zahlen lassen manche Nerds einfach besser schlafen.



Das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben. Oft laufen kühlere Chips stabiler (Extremfälle mal außen vor). Bei meiner GTX460 damals konnte ich nicht weiter takten weil ich entweder zu wenig Spannung oder zu hohe Temperatur hatte. So weit zumindest meine Mutmaßung nach meinen Ergebnissen. Außerdem sinkt doch mit einer niedrigeren Temperatur die Leistungsaufnahme. Hat schon so seine Vorteile. Die Frage ist, wieviel einem die, zugegeben oft eher kleinen, Unterschiede wert sind.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Wenn das so kommt, kauf ichs. Keine Pumpe ist was feines, jetzt nur noch Serienreif herstellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann die Flüssigkeit im Kühler nicht mehr kondensieren, das heisst dass dann zum Kühlen keine Flüssigkeit mehr da ist. Resultat: Überhitzung.


 Wie kondensiert denn die Flüssigkeit in Heatpipes. Was unterscheidet sich in einem System, ob der Druck 0,5bar, 1bar oder 1,5bar beträgt? An welchem Punkt soll ich Dir alltägliche Physik erklären?


----------



## SimonG (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Interessantes Konzept. Bin gespannt wie sich das Endprodukt schlägt. WaKü Performance, aber ohne die Pumpengreäusche klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Ryle schrieb:


> Heißt das aber nicht auch, dass die CPU dann nur mit Temperaturen jenseits vom Siedepunkts des Kühlmediums betrieben werden kann?



Ja. Das gilt aber auch für alle anderen Kühler, die Heatpipes/-lanes oder eine Vaporchamber nutzen. Unüblich ist hier nur der (eingeschränkt) flexible Verbindungsschlauch, Roman wird aber wie alle anderen Hersteller auch den Fülldruck für einen bestimmten Temperaturbereich abstimmen müssen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht - Die Wärmekapazität ist aber sowohl bei einer WaKü als auch bei dem Modell hier nahezu egal. Das Medium muss Wärme schnell aufnehmen, transportieren und abgeben können, es soll sie ja nicht speichern. Eine kleinere Wärmekapazität ist sogar _besser _in diesem Falle, denn dann ist die Siedetemperatur um Bereich des Wärmeübergangs schneller erreicht und die lokale Konvektion (und damit die Wärmeabfuhr) mutmaßlich etwas höher.



In einem Kühlkreislauf mit aktiv bewegtem Medium ist die Wärmekapazität durchaus von Bedeutung – je mehr Wärme die Kühlflüssigkeit aufnehmen kann, desto weniger Flüssigkeit muss in einem gegebenen Zeitraum durch die Kühler gepumpt werden. Bei einer Verdunstungskühlung ist die Verdungstungsenthalpie aber für gewöhnlich wichtiger – und den Siedepunkt sollte man über den Umgebungsdruck so einstellen, dass er rechtzeitig erreicht wird.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, mit einem Unterschied: In Heatpipes wird der Kapillareffekt genutzt was diese Technik hier nicht tut (im Inneren von Heatpipes sind sehr kleine Kanäle/geschäumtes Material). Deswegen funktionieren Heatpipes auch in jeder beliebigen Lage bzw. auf dem Kopf. Das kann der Phasenwechselkühler nicht.



Es gibt auch Heatpipes, die auf Kapillarstrukturen verzichten und genau wie hier Gravitation zur Rückführung des Mediums nutzen. Sind aufgrund der Lageabhängigkeit aber unüblich für Computer-Kühlungen. Captherm hat in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder Muster gezeigt, die Romans Konstruktion ähneln. Das letzte bis in den Verkauf gelangte Exemplar dürfte Asteks Vapochill Micro (mit starrem Rohr) Mitte der 0er Jahre gewesen sein.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist nicht neu, nur hat es bisher niemand bis zur Marktreife geschafft:
> 
> SilverStone Reveals Pumpless Liquid Cooling System
> 
> AiO-"Wasserkuhlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Waku wie eine Heatpipe auf



Keine Computex ohne echte Vaporware 
(Danke für's Raussuchen.)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll der "Humbug"? Wenn die Flüssigkeit bei 61°C verdampft, ist das viel zu hoch. Meine Luftkühler bleiben unter 30°C, solange die Umgebungsluft nicht wärmer als 25°C ist. Das mag für geköpfte CPUs ohne Heatspreader funktionieren, aber warum wird keine Flüssigkeit mit sinnvoller Siedetemperatur genutzt? 61°C wäre übrigens der Siedepunkt von Chloroform, das wurde hoffentlich nicht genutzt.
> 
> Ich würde auf Pentan gehen, mit 36°C Siedepunkt, dass ganze im geschlossenen System ohne Luft sondern unter Stickstoff. Bei 50°C wäre der Dampfdruck dann 1,5bar, das sollten Radiatoren aushalten, in Fahrzeugen herrschen höhere Drücke.
> 
> Da sind geschlossene Heatpipes klar im Vorteil, weil sich bei ihnen dank des temperaturabhängigen Innendrucks die Siedetemperatur merklich angepasster gestalten lässt. Denn jede Heatpipe ist nichts anderes, als ein Phasenwechselkühler. Aber es sieht gut aus und man kann das für den Gamer ja so wichtige bling bling unterbringen. Viel spannender wäre es, wenn uns Der 8auer wieder Halterungen verkaufen würde, mit denen wir die CPU ohne Heatspreader kühlen könnten. Das würde helfen.



Die solide Bauweise und der Drucksensor sind klare Hinweise darauf, dass man den Siedepunkt der Flüssigkeit durch Unter- oder Überdruck beeinflusst und somit nicht auf die begrenzte Auswahl von Stoffen beschränkt ist, die unter Standardbedingungen zwischen 40 und 70 °C verdampfen. Mein Vermutung: Roman kocht auch nur mit Wasser (bei 100 bis 150 mbar).
Andere beliebte Alternativen wären Aceton, Methanol und Ethanol, bei Bastlern auch diverse Kältemittel aus Klimaanlagen.


----------



## dgeigerd (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kondensiert denn die Flüssigkeit in Heatpipes. Was unterscheidet sich in einem System, ob der Druck 0,5bar, 1bar oder 1,5bar beträgt? An welchem Punkt soll ich Dir alltägliche Physik erklären?


nein musst du nicht. ich war im Physischen zweig in der schule. und bei höherem druck ist der siedepunkt auch höher. nur weiss ich das verhältnis nicht genau


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Master-Onion schrieb:


> ...................
> *Was mich eher mal interessiert, wieso ist man so besessen davon diese auf 45°C zu kühlen.....???*
> ............................



Mir gehts dabei primär um die Haltbarkeit meiner HW, denn je Kühler, je länger hält sie.

Hier mal was zum Lesen, damit du verstehst, was ich meine. *Elektromigration*

Selbst meine mehr als 10 Jahre alten Komponenten laufen noch ohne Probleme
im Dritt-Viert System in der Werkstatt. Also kein Grund alle 3 Jahre alles in die
Tonne zu kloppen, nur weil man was Neues haben muss.

Mein 3930K läuft zur Zeit @Stock bei max. 45°C und das schon seit Anfang 2012!!
bisher reicht der 6 Kerner für alle Spiele, auch die Aktuellen, ohne Probleme. 
Wenn es dann mal eng werden sollte, kann ich locker auf 4-4,5GHz übertakten
und habe selbst dann noch Luft nach oben, dank der WaKü. 

Und so wie es aktuell aussieht, wird die CPU noch locker die nächsten 6 Jahre reichen/schaffen. 
Auch Board und GPU sind wassergekühlt und sollten entsprechend lange mitmachen. 
Also langfristig für mich damals eine TOP Investition, meiner Meinung nach......


----------



## DomeBMX90 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

DAS ist die Zukunft meine Kinder


----------



## empy (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Leider fehlt die Kontrollgruppe.

Es gibt vermutlich auch jede Menge mäßig gekühlte Komponenten, die auch noch 10 Jahre später laufen. Bestimmt ist dem einen oder anderen aber auch schon das ein oder andere wassergekühlte Teil verreckt. Steckt man nicht drin. Aber sicherlich halten die tendenziell länger.

Wirklich interessant wäre mal das Verhältnis von durch leckende Wasserkühlungen umgekommene zu durch Wasserkühlung länger lebenden Komponenten, aber das lässt halt unmöglich feststellen. Solange man aufpasst und nicht den billigsten Kram kauft, ist man aber ja vermutlich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> ... und bei höherem druck ist der siedepunkt auch höher. nur weiss ich das verhältnis nicht genau


Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, findest Du zu fast jeder Flüssigkeit eine Dampfdruckkurve, die Dir den Zusammenhang zwischen Druck und Siedetemperatur grafisch darstellt, wie oben z.B. für Pentan verlinkt. Bei sehr kleinen und sehr hohen Drücken wird das Systemverhalten aber komplizierter, sobald man sich dem Tripelpunkt_ (an diesem besonderen Punkt liegen die feste, flüssige und gasförmige Phase gleichzeitig vor)_ oder dem kritischen Punkt_ (ab dieser Temperatur liegen Stoffe nur noch als quasi dampfänhliches Fluid vor)_. In den Bereichen, in denen wir uns bei CPUs bewegen, finden sich grob betrachtet lineare Zusammenhänge zwischen Siedetemperatur und Druck_ (Inschinöre linearisieren gerne, das macht Formeln einfacher  )_. Solide Heatpipes sind disbezüglich recht unempfindlich, sie fallen weder im Bereich um wenige Millibar Druck ein, noch stören Drücke um 10bar, bei Radiatoren, wie Roman ihn hier verwendet, sieht das anders aus. Aber er wird sich was dabei gedacht habe, warten wir auf das fertige Produkt und erste Tests. Es wird spannend. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ....Die solide Bauweise und der Drucksensor sind klare Hinweise darauf, dass man den Siedepunkt der Flüssigkeit durch Unter- oder Überdruck beeinflusst und somit nicht auf die begrenzte Auswahl von Stoffen beschränkt ist, die unter Standardbedingungen zwischen 40 und 70 °C verdampfen. Mein Vermutung: Roman kocht auch nur mit Wasser (bei 100 bis 150 mbar).
> Andere beliebte Alternativen wären Aceton, Methanol und Ethanol, bei Bastlern auch diverse Kältemittel aus Klimaanlagen.


In den Weiten des Internets finden sich unterschiedliche Beschreibungen seines Konzeptes. Mal st es offen und nachfüllbar, mal geschlossen. Sobald es nicht verschlossen ausgeliefert wird, müsste man es evakuieren. Damit ein pumpenfreies Thermosyphonprinzip funktionierte, sollte es immer einen Beriech mit gasförmiger Phase geben, an dem die Kondensation beginnt, ohne Gasmörmigen Bereich gäne es ansonsten keinen selbstständigen Umlauf. Und wenn es immer Gasförmige Bereiche in System gibt, und es nachfüllbar ist, kann man erahnen, dass der minimale Systemdruck der Umgebungsdruck ist. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Aber gut, dafür gibt es dieses Informationshäppchen, wir sollen drüber reden. 

Der Drucksensor deutet natürlich auf ein geschlossenes System, ein Abschaltkriterium wird der Druck sein, um mechanische Schäden am Radiator zu vermeiden. Denn so ein System nutzt man dann für hoch übertaktete Systeme, an denen schnell man 200-400W anfallen werden, denke ich an neue 24 kerner mit 5 GHz vermutlich noch viel mehr. 

Ich freue mich auf einen ausführlichen Test durch Dich.


----------



## dgeigerd (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, findest Du zu fast jeder Flüssigkeit eine Dampfdruckkurve, die Dir den Zusammenhang zwischen Druck und Siedetemperatur grafisch darstellt, wie oben z.B. für Pentan verlinkt. Bei sehr kleinen und sehr hohen Drücken wird das Systemverhalten aber komplizierter, sobald man sich dem Tripelpunkt_ (an diesem besonderen Punkt liegen die feste, flüssige und gasförmige Phase gleichzeitig vor)_ oder dem kritischen Punkt_ (ab dieser Temperatur liegen Stoffe nur noch als quasi dampfänhliches Fluid vor)_. In den Bereichen, in denen wir uns bei CPUs bewegen, finden sich grob betrachtet lineare Zusammenhänge zwischen Siedetemperatur und Druck_ (Inschinöre linearisieren gerne, das macht Formeln einfacher  )_. Solide Heatpipes sind disbezüglich recht unempfindlich, sie fallen weder im Bereich um wenige Millibar Druck ein, noch stören Drücke um 10bar, bei Radiatoren, wie Roman ihn hier verwendet, sieht das anders aus. Aber er wird sich was dabei gedacht habe, warten wir auf das fertige Produkt und erste Tests. Es wird spannend.



Cool, danke^^ Ja, die heatpipes sind ja auch massiv. was wären wir nur ohne sie  aber ich muss mir das mal genauer ansehen. bin auch mega gespannt auf eine detailreiche Erklärung von Roman. Vielleicht kommt ja bald was auf seinem Youtube Kanal^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Cool, danke^^ Ja, die heatpipes sind ja auch massiv.


Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher und gehe stellenweise von Wandstärken um die 0,3mm und weniger aus. Dazu sind sie z.T. plattgedrückt, was gegen wirklich hohe Drücke in solchen Systemen spricht. Aber in der Regel sind es Rohre mit durchgehend rundem Querschnitt und damit sehr hoch bei Innendruck belastbar. Grob abgeschätzt liegt Kupfer minimal bei 200 N/mm², mit 6mm Durchmesser und 0,6mm Wandstärke dürfte der maximale Innendruck 20N/mm² betragen, das wären 20 Millionen Pascal oder 200bar, das hält also, selbst wenn man kleine Anrisse im Biegereich oder Kernwirklungen durch Rillen im Innenrohr hat. In der Regel wird Wasser in den Heatpipes sein, da gibt es dann bei der Abschalttemperatur moderner CPUs nicht einmal 1bar Innendruck. Könnte aber auch Etanol sein, dann wäre der Druck bei hohen Temperaturen minimal höher, siehe Grafik unten

Das sieht bei Radiatoren anders aus, die sind merklich weniger druckbeständig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dampfdruck typischer Heatpipe Flüssigkleiten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, findest Du zu fast jeder Flüssigkeit eine Dampfdruckkurve, die Dir den Zusammenhang zwischen Druck und Siedetemperatur grafisch darstellt, wie oben z.B. für Pentan verlinkt. Bei sehr kleinen und sehr hohen Drücken wird das Systemverhalten aber komplizierter, sobald man sich dem Tripelpunkt_ (an diesem besonderen Punkt liegen die feste, flüssige und gasförmige Phase gleichzeitig vor)_ oder dem kritischen Punkt_ (ab dieser Temperatur liegen Stoffe nur noch als quasi dampfänhliches Fluid vor)_. In den Bereichen, in denen wir uns bei CPUs bewegen, finden sich grob betrachtet lineare Zusammenhänge zwischen Siedetemperatur und Druck_ (Inschinöre linearisieren gerne, das macht Formeln einfacher  )_. Solide Heatpipes sind disbezüglich recht unempfindlich, sie fallen weder im Bereich um wenige Millibar Druck ein, noch stören Drücke um 10bar, bei Radiatoren, wie Roman ihn hier verwendet, sieht das anders aus. Aber er wird sich was dabei gedacht habe, warten wir auf das fertige Produkt und erste Tests. Es wird spannend.
> 
> 
> In den Weiten des Internets finden sich unterschiedliche Beschreibungen seines Konzeptes. Mal st es offen und nachfüllbar, mal geschlossen. Sobald es nicht verschlossen ausgeliefert wird, müsste man es evakuieren. Damit ein pumpenfreies Thermosyphonprinzip funktionierte, sollte es immer einen Beriech mit gasförmiger Phase geben, an dem die Kondensation beginnt, ohne Gasmörmigen Bereich gäne es ansonsten keinen selbstständigen Umlauf. Und wenn es immer Gasförmige Bereiche in System gibt, und es nachfüllbar ist, kann man erahnen, dass der minimale Systemdruck der Umgebungsdruck ist. Aber das ist reine Spekulation. Aber gut, dafür gibt es dieses Informationshäppchen, wir sollen drüber reden.
> ...



Ich werde Testmuster garantiert nicht ablehnen. 
(Zumal das ganze nicht danach klingt, als würde es der Exhalare noch auf den freien Markt schaffen.)

Zur Wärmeabgabe sieht man auf den Bildern aber ganz klar keinen konventionellen Radiator (Rundrohrmodelle für 10 bar sind auch da leicht erhältlich), sondern eine Konstruktion mit oben aufgesetzten Lamellen – und darunter vermutlich eine druckfeste Kühlplatte. Mit einem einfachen Thermosyphon arbeitet Roman jedenfalls nicht, das würde mit einem einzelnen Schlauch kaum funktionieren und in Anbetracht der sehr massiven Bauweise glaube ich auch nicht an ein normobares System zum selber befüllen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ..... sieht man auf den Bildern aber ganz klar ...


Ich gehöre doch auch zur Gruppe derer, die nur die Überschriften von Artikel lesen und sofort loszeetern
... Aua, nicht schlage, aua.... 

Stimmt, ich hätte mir die Bilder genauer ansehen soll, da finden sich viele auffällige Details.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> und in Anbetracht der sehr massiven Bauweise glaube ich auch nicht an ein normobares System zum selber befüllen.


Das schließt sich nicht aus, ähnlich geschlossene und trotzdem nachfüllbare Kühlersystemen findest Du  in Fahrzeugen. 
Auch dort können bei 120°C Wassertemperatur  knapp 1,5 bar Druck auftreten, bevor das Überdruckventil reagiert.


----------



## DHCP (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Leidet das System eigentlich unter Kavitation ? Nicht damit sich der Kühlkörper nach ein paar Jahren aufgelöst hat


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



DHCP schrieb:


> Leidet das System eigentlich unter Kavitation ? Nicht damit sich der Kühlkörper nach ein paar Jahren aufgelöst hat



Würde mich sehr sehr wundern. Für Kavitation in nennenswertem Ausmaß zu erreichen müssten weit "üblere" Bedingungen herrschen als man hier findet. Die paar Blubberbläschen da strömen gemütlich vond er Oberfläche weg, da implodiert nichts und ich denke nicht dass hier die Oberfläche irgendwie (physikalisch) angegriffen wird.


----------



## RumbleDante (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Unterdruck im System würde natürlich Sinn machen, aber wie viel Unterdruck hält eine CPU und das Mainboard aus? Möglich wäre auch die Mainboardrückseite mit einzubeziehen. Lieber wäre mir trotzdem, wenn der Rechner keine Abwärme im Sommer machen würde


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



DHCP schrieb:


> Leidet das System eigentlich unter Kavitation ? Nicht damit sich der Kühlkörper nach ein paar Jahren aufgelöst hat


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Unterschätzen sollte man es auf jeden Fall nicht, da die Dinger bestimmt auch im 24/7 Betrieb eingesetzt werden. Es werden bestimmt auch schon einige der Blasen in der Flüssigkeit wieder so weit gekühlt das sie zusammenfallen. Die Frage ist wie weit weg vom Metall das passiert. Nur wenn die Blasen direkt am Metall implodieren, kann wirklich was passieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



RumbleDante schrieb:


> Unterdruck im System würde natürlich Sinn machen, aber wie viel Unterdruck hält eine CPU und das Mainboard aus?



Der Unterdruck im System ist... im System. Mainboard und CPU merken davon nichts - die sind außerhalb des Systems.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Ich würde gerne wissen ob die Flüssigkeit die der8auer da aus dem Hut gezaubert hat auch wie Novec 3M auch NICHT leitend ist?   

Bei Wakü gibts 2 schwachpunkte, die Pumpe und wenn Flüssigkeit austritt, sei es ein wenig Tröppeln oder der Schlauch fliegt weg und Überschwemmung.   
Nix was in masse produziert wird ist Perfekt, auch das Ding hier wird mal ein Leck haben, wenn die Flüssigkeit im laufenden betrieb die Graka / Netzteil nicht zerstört... dann wär das echt geil und Wakü hätte ausgedient.  

...dann bleibt nur noch die frage ob mans im leisen Raum blubbern und plätschern hört


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr sehr wundern. Für Kavitation in nennenswertem Ausmaß zu erreichen müssten weit "üblere" Bedingungen herrschen als man hier findet. Die paar Blubberbläschen da strömen gemütlich vond er Oberfläche weg, da implodiert nichts und ich denke nicht dass hier die Oberfläche irgendwie (physikalisch) angegriffen wird.


Es fehlt der hohe äußere Druckgradient wie bei Schiffsschrauben, aber in jedem Kochtopf gibt es Kavitation, wenig, aber wer kocht auch 24/7 über zehn Jahr, wie es Schiffsschrauben aushalten müssen. Die überhitzen Dampfblasen werden zerfallen, bleibt die Frage, wie weit sie von der CPU-Oberfläche weg sind. Nicht reden, messen!

Das ist doch eine typische Studienarbeit. Da kann man wieder einen Studenten mit quälen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht reden, messen!
> Das ist doch eine typische Studienarbeit. Da kann man wieder einen Studenten mit quälen.



Schätze mal das ist der bedeutende Unterschied zwischen Physiker und Ingenieur - der Physiker misst erst aufwendig wie viel die heiße Oberfläche an der eine Flüssigkeit siedet evtl durch Kavitation abgetragen werden könnte (oder lässts halt von nem Studenten machen), macht wahrscheinlich noch Versuchsreihen mit verschiedenen Materialien, Flüssigkeiten, Temperaturdifferenzen, Oberflächenbeschaffenheiten und beim Versuch getrunkenen Kaffeesorten.
Der Ingenieur erkennt dass siedende Suppe im Phasenwechselkühler ziemlich dasselbe ist wie siedende (essbare) Suppe im Kochtopf und unterstellt dem Ding einfach, dass es wie der Kochtopf höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in den ersten 20 Jahren an Kavitation sterben wird und bautn Prototyp.

...und am Ende beantworten beide die Frage des vorgesetzten BWLlers gleich: "Wird es während der Garantiezeit ausfallen?" "Nein."


----------



## zotac2012 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Es wäre ja interessant gewesen zu erfahren, wie die Temperaturen des i9 7900X im Stock-Betrieb mit Prime95 waren, mit diesem AiO-Phasenwechselkühler. So kann man doch nicht im Geringsten ableiten, wie die Kühlleistung dieses AiO-Phasenwechselkühler dann später mal in einer 240/ oder 360mm Radiator Variante sein wird. Ich frage mich, kann so ein Kühler deutlich bessere Werte erzielen als ein herkömmliche AIO und vor allem, wird so eine AiO-Phasenwechselkühlung sich dann in einem Preisrahmen bisheriger AIOs bewegen, oder ist damit zu rechnen, dass so etwas deutlich teurer wird?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mir gehts dabei primär um die Haltbarkeit meiner HW, denn je Kühler, je länger hält sie.
> 
> Hier mal was zum Lesen, damit du verstehst, was ich meine. *Elektromigration*
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich: selbst mit Oberclocking mit einfachen Lüftern und Kühlkörpern und damit einhergehenden hohen Temperaturen (zumindest so hoch, das noch keine Artefakte entstehen) ist mir noch kein einziges Bauteil durch Elektromigration gestorben. Und ich daddel und bastel jetzt seit 25 Jahren an meinen PCs herum.
Elektromigration mag ein physikalischer Effekt sein, etwas was in der Theorie von Physikern berechnet wird. In der Praxis aber scheint es kaum ins Gewicht zu fallen.  



DHCP schrieb:


> Leidet das System eigentlich unter Kavitation ? Nicht damit sich der Kühlkörper nach ein paar Jahren aufgelöst hat





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr sehr wundern. Für Kavitation in nennenswertem Ausmaß zu erreichen müssten weit "üblere" Bedingungen herrschen als man hier findet. Die paar Blubberbläschen da strömen gemütlich vond er Oberfläche weg, da implodiert nichts und ich denke nicht dass hier die Oberfläche irgendwie (physikalisch) angegriffen wird.


Schaut Euch doch mal einen Wasserkocher an. Am besten einen, der tagtäglich mehrfach genutzt wird. Spielt Kavitation da eine Rolle? Eher gibt es Kaltablagerungen, die ab und an abplatzen, aber die Edelstahlplatte selbst interessiert die Kavitation eher wenig bis garnicht.  



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen ob die Flüssigkeit die der8auer da aus dem Hut gezaubert hat auch wie Novec 3M auch NICHT leitend ist?


Warum? Wozu? Es ist ein geschlossenes System, die Flüssigkeit hat keinerlei direkten Kontakt zur Hardware, da kann auch elektrischleitende verwendet werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schaut Euch doch mal einen Wasserkocher an. Am besten einen, der tagtäglich mehrfach genutzt wird. Spielt Kavitation da eine Rolle?


Kavitation kann z.B. einen Hochdruckreiniger in wenigen Minuten zerstören...  Ich würde sagen es kommt sehr auf die Anwendung an.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Warum? Wozu? Es ist ein geschlossenes System, die Flüssigkeit hat  keinerlei direkten Kontakt zur Hardware, da kann auch elektrischleitende  verwendet werden.


Jede AiO läuft mal aus. Jede.


----------



## cht47 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toller Spruch  Aber wie kommst du auf Einhorn?



durch einen Telegram Sticker ^^ als ich die Farben gesehen habe musste ich gleich an das hier denken..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empy (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: selbst mit Oberclocking mit einfachen Lüftern und Kühlkörpern und damit einhergehenden hohen Temperaturen (zumindest so hoch, das noch keine Artefakte entstehen) ist mir noch kein einziges Bauteil durch Elektromigration gestorben. Und ich daddel und bastel jetzt seit 25 Jahren an meinen PCs herum.



Einerseits muss man sagen, dass das Problem erstmals beim Northwood aufgetreten ist, dass sind keine 25 Jahre (na gut, viel fehlt nicht). Es ist halt ein Effekt, der die bis dahin als ewig geltende Lebensdauer von Chips verkürzt, auch wenn die Temperatur stimmt. Kritisch wird's halt, wenn Sachen länger halten sollen, als sie das normalerweise müssen und sehr hohe Spannungen anliegen. Solche Spannungen sind unter Luft aber eigentlich gar nicht praktikabel. Es besteht halt die Sorge, dass der Effekt sich stärker auswirkt, wenn die Strukturen feiner werden.


----------



## Luebke82 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Kann der Kühler auch liegend verbaut werden? Mein Micro-ATX-Board liegt nämlich flach.^^ Die Kühlleistung fänd ich noch ganz interessant.


----------



## derneuemann (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Es wäre ja interessant gewesen zu erfahren, wie die Temperaturen des i9 7900X im Stock-Betrieb mit Prime95 waren, mit diesem AiO-Phasenwechselkühler. So kann man doch nicht im Geringsten ableiten, wie die Kühlleistung dieses AiO-Phasenwechselkühler dann später mal in einer 240/ oder 360mm Radiator Variante sein wird. Ich frage mich, kann so ein Kühler deutlich bessere Werte erzielen als ein herkömmliche AIO und vor allem, wird so eine AiO-Phasenwechselkühlung sich dann in einem Preisrahmen bisheriger AIOs bewegen, oder ist damit zu rechnen, dass so etwas deutlich teurer wird?



Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir auch die Frage nach der Temperatur, aber ich denke der eigentliche Vorteil wäre dann später mal eine AIO ohne Pumpe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schaut Euch doch mal einen Wasserkocher an. Am besten einen, der tagtäglich mehrfach genutzt wird. Spielt Kavitation da eine Rolle?


Es ist schwer vergleichbar und die einzig wichtige Frage ist, wie warm die Flüssigkeit wird und wie weit die gesamte Flüssigkeit von der Siedetemperatur entfernt ist. Ein Problem sowohl vom Geräusch als auch der Kavitation würde es geben, wenn die Flüssigkeit sehr kalt ist, denn dann zerfallen die Dampfblasen sehr schnell wieder und das sehr nahe an der wärmen Metalloberfläche. Ist die gesamte Flüssigkeit aber nahe dem Siedepunkt, können die Blasen, wie auch im Video zu sehen, bis an die Oberfläche kommen, ohne zu implodieren. Und dann wäre es sehr leise und es gäbe keine Kavitation.
Welt der Physik: Woher kommen die Gerausche des Wasserkochers?

Gerade eine mögliche Geräuschproblematik ließe sich durch eine  wasserabweisende Beschichtung veringern
Welt der Physik: Blasenfrei Wasser kochen

Wenn Romans neuer Kühler also ein Geräuschproblem hat, sollte er sich Gedanken über das Material und die Oberfläche machen, es wird ja kein Wasser sein. Auch für andere Flüssigkeiten, wie Alkane gibt es entsprechende Materialen
Wasserabweisendes Material: Da perlt alles ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schätze mal das ist der bedeutende Unterschied zwischen Physiker und Ingenieur - der Physiker misst erst aufwendig wie viel die heiße Oberfläche an der eine Flüssigkeit siedet evtl durch Kavitation abgetragen werden könnte (oder lässts halt von nem Studenten machen), macht wahrscheinlich noch Versuchsreihen mit verschiedenen Materialien, Flüssigkeiten, Temperaturdifferenzen, Oberflächenbeschaffenheiten und beim Versuch getrunkenen Kaffeesorten.
> Der Ingenieur erkennt dass siedende Suppe im Phasenwechselkühler ziemlich dasselbe ist wie siedende (essbare) Suppe im Kochtopf und unterstellt dem Ding einfach, dass es wie der Kochtopf höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in den ersten 20 Jahren an Kavitation sterben wird und bautn Prototyp.
> 
> ...und am Ende beantworten beide die Frage des vorgesetzten BWLlers gleich: "Wird es während der Garantiezeit ausfallen?" "Nein."



Der Besitzer meines Wasserkochers wäre sehr froh, wenn Kavitation in siedenden Medien zu nenneswert Material-/Kalkabtrag führen würde. Im Gegensatz zu Kavitation durch Unterdruck verschwindet der Anlass zur Blasenbildung hier aber nicht plötzlich.




zotac2012 schrieb:


> Es wäre ja interessant gewesen zu erfahren, wie die Temperaturen des i9 7900X im Stock-Betrieb mit Prime95 waren, mit diesem AiO-Phasenwechselkühler. So kann man doch nicht im Geringsten ableiten, wie die Kühlleistung dieses AiO-Phasenwechselkühler dann später mal in einer 240/ oder 360mm Radiator Variante sein wird. Ich frage mich, kann so ein Kühler deutlich bessere Werte erzielen als ein herkömmliche AIO und vor allem, wird so eine AiO-Phasenwechselkühlung sich dann in einem Preisrahmen bisheriger AIOs bewegen, oder ist damit zu rechnen, dass so etwas deutlich teurer wird?



Prinzipbedingt ist bei einer passiven Siedekühlung sogar eine schlechtere Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu Lösungen mit aktiv gekühltem Medium zu erwarten. Die gleiche Menge Flüssigkeit nimmt beim verdampfen zwar weitaus mehr Wärme auf als bei bloßer Erwärmung, aber eine einfache Pumpe kann wesentlich mehr Flüssigkeit durch einen Kühler pumpen, als hier durch Konvektion umgewälzt wird. Dafür haben Pumpen aber eben andere Nachteile wie Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit und Geräuschemissionen.




empy schrieb:


> Einerseits muss man sagen, dass das Problem erstmals beim Northwood aufgetreten ist, dass sind keine 25 Jahre (na gut, viel fehlt nicht). Es ist halt ein Effekt, der die bis dahin als ewig geltende Lebensdauer von Chips verkürzt, auch wenn die Temperatur stimmt. Kritisch wird's halt, wenn Sachen länger halten sollen, als sie das normalerweise müssen und sehr hohe Spannungen anliegen. Solche Spannungen sind unter Luft aber eigentlich gar nicht praktikabel. Es besteht halt die Sorge, dass der Effekt sich stärker auswirkt, wenn die Strukturen feiner werden.



Hohe Spannungen beschleunigen Elektromigration dramatisch. Deswegen war Northwood seinerzeit so schwer betroffen – Netburst konnte mit entsprechender Spannung sehr hohe Taktraten erreichen, die neue 130-nm-Fertigung war etwas effizienter, nach Williamette und den letzten Thunderbirds waren leistungsfähige Kühler weit verbreitet und bis SNDS galt: Solange die Temperatur im grünen Bereich bleibt, sind der Spannung und dem Takt keine Grenzen gesetzt. Bei Einsatz leistungsfähiger Wasserkühlungen wurde wohl teilweise mit 24/7-Spannungsanhebungen von über 50 Prozent gearbeitet.
Ein halbes Jahr später war man schlauer und einige CPUs ärmer.

Hohe Temperaturen wirken sich dagegen nur vergleichsweise gering aus. Wie bei vielen physikalischen Prozessen sollte man sich hier an der absoluten Temperatur orientieren – bei 350 statt 330 Kelvin bewegen sich Teilchen nicht relevant stärker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...bei 350 statt 330 Kelvin bewegen sich Teilchen nicht relevant stärker.


Bei chemischen Reaktionen gilt ganz grob, dass 10°C Temperaurerhöhung eine Verdoppelung der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit mit sich bringt. Diffusionsvorgänge kann man dazu zählen. Das so als grober Daumenwert. Reaktionskinetik unterliegt einer exponentiellen Steigerung.
RGT-Regel – Wikipedia

- Schlauscheißermodus aus -


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Romans neuer Kühler also ein Geräuschproblem hat, sollte er sich Gedanken über das Material und die Oberfläche machen, es wird ja kein Wasser sein. Auch für andere Flüssigkeiten, wie Alkane gibt es entsprechende Materialen
> Wasserabweisendes Material: Da perlt alles ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Warum sollte es kein Wasser sein? Es ist ein geschlossenes System, kein direkter Kontakt zur Hardware. Wasser ist günstig, hat eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit und eine gute Wärmekapazität. Und ich kann sehr einfach über den Druck den Siedepunkt bestimmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*

Naja, die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser ist eher sehr bescheiden - macht aber nichts weil man die hier ja auch nicht braucht (die Wärme wird hier bewegt durch Konvektion, nicht durch Leitung).
Ansonsten kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen dass es schlicht Wasser ist. Nicht nur dass es billig ist - es ist auch noch ungiftig und vergleichsweise einfach dicht irgendwo einzusperren (im Gegensatz zum superdünnflüssigen Novek...). Man muss "nur" das Problem lösen den Innenraum auf Größenordnung 100-200 Millibar runterzudrücken (was Kondensation bei rund 50-60°C entspräche) und das ganze dauerhaft 100%tig dicht zu halten... denn wenn der Unterdruck raus kann bzw. Außendruck rein kann siehts schlecht aus mit der Siederei bei für CPUs gesunden Temperaturen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AiO-Phasenwechselkühler: der8auer zeigt außergewöhnlichen CPU-Kühler*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Warum sollte es kein Wasser sein?


Ich denke, die Dampfdruckkurve ist selbsterklärend:
In geschlossenen Heatpipes ist das kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Was passiert mit Wasser, wenn der Luftdruck immer geringer wird?


----------

